# Datenbank thread-safe mit JSP



## GianaSisters (10. Aug 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

vermutlich ein Thema was schon öfters besprochen wurde, aber ich habe nichts im Internet dazu finden können, was mir weiterhelfen konnte...

Ich habe eine Webseite gemacht mit viel JSP bei der ich Termine anzeige und dann in eine Datenbank speichern will. Ich habe das Problem, dass ich es nicht Threadsicher hinbekomme. In dem Moment wo der Kunde auf "speichern" klickt, wird der Termin in der Datenbank gespeichert. Wenn jetzt zufällig jemand im selben Moment speichert übernimmt dieser den Termin. Natürlich frage ich vorher nochmal ab, ob in der Zwischenzeit ein Termin eingefügt wurde, aber da sind ein paar Millisekunden unterschied dazwischen die vermutlich dazu führen, dass vielleicht bei Jedem 3000.mal ein Fehler auftritt und dann 2 Kunden gleichzeitig zum Termin erscheinen 

Gibt es da, ohne mit Threads zu arbeiten eine sichere Möglichkeit? Also etwas allgemeines wie man das praktiziert.

Danke schonmal,
Giana


----------



## stg (10. Aug 2015)

Für mich hört sich das nicht nach einem Problem bzgl Thread-Sicherheit an (das übernimmt normalerweise sowie der Application-Server für dich), als eher nach einem konzeptuellen Problem an. Ohne aber zu wissen, was du da genau machst, kann man nur ins Blaue raten und das übliche Blabla dazu sagen, wie z.B. Locking-Strategien, weitestgehend zustandsloses Business-Layer usw. 

Ob du für die View JSP, Facelets, reines HTML oder sonst was nimmst, ist dabei ja gänzlich egal.


----------

